# حزام كيم كاردشيان ومريام فارس ( الطوق الذهبي) لطله ملفته



## ميما فاشن (8 فبراير 2013)

عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته 
قال الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم : « من دخل السوق فقال: "لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له ، له الملك وله الحمد يحيي ويميت وهو حي لا يموت بيده الخير وهو على كل شيء قدير" كتب الله له ألف ألف حسنة ومحا عنه ألف ألف سيئة ورفع له ألف الف درجة »

طغت أحزمة الـ Obi على عالم الموضة حيث ارتدتها معظم نجمات هوليوود واشتهرت بها ماركة غوتشي، ها هي الأحزمة المعدنيّة تسيطر هذا الموسم وتحتلّ المركز الأوّل في عالم الأكسسوارات.
لا تنسي أنّ الحزام هو سر ّأناقة الأميرات، لذالك
اختاريه معدنيّاً واتبعي هذه النصائح لارتدائه بالطريقة الصحيحة.
1- لأنّه معدنيّ، اعتمدي هذا الحزام مع موضة الـ ( ميتاليك )
وضعيه على القمصان أو الفساتين ذات موضة الـ ( ميتـاليك ).
2- لمظهرٍ حيويّ وإطلالة تشبه إطلالة النجمات، ارتدي الحزام المعدني ّمع موضة الـ Sequin أو الباييت واختاري الحقيبة أو الحذاء بألوان النيون.
3- يمكنكِ ارتداء الحزام المعدني ّأيضاً مع كنزة الكارديغان والليغينغ أو الجينز بالقصّة الضيّقة Coupe Cigarette
4- سترة الجيليه أي تلك التي من دون أكمام رائجة هذا الموسم وهي من القطع الأمثل لارتداء الحزام المعدني ّمعها، على أن تخاريها بالألوان الأساسيّة كالأسود والأبيض والبيج.
5- يليق الحزام المعدنيّ بقماش الجلد لذلك اختاريه للبنطال أو الفستان أو الشورت الجلديّ.
6- للمسة مميّزة تجعلك تبدين فاشينيستا، ارتدي الحزام المعدنيّ مع التنانير الماكسي المثنيّة أو مع التنانير المطبّعة.
حرصا منا على تقديم الافضل لدينا


بناء على طلب الزباين ورغبتهم
وفرنا حزام كيم كاردشيان الذهبي بمقاسين ..
الاول يناسب الكل طوله 76 سم طول القطعه المعدنيه 40 سم والخلف جلد مطاطي اسود 
يتمدد الى 80 سم 
والثاني لذوات الخصر النحيف طوله 64 سم القطعه المعدنيه 40 سم والخلف جلد مطاطي اسود يتمدد الى 70 سم
الارتفاع 3.5 سم
الوزن 110 جرام والسمك 1 ملم
اي وحده حابه تطلب تشوف قياس خصرها وتختار المقاس الي يناسبها ..














تجارب زبايني





















 
الموضوع من جهدي الشخصي ولا احلل ولا ابيح من يستخدم الموضوع او الصور







التوصيل بالرياض عن طريق مندوب لباب بيتك ب 30 ريال
باقي المدن شحن عن طريق زاجل 15 ريال



لمعرفه الاسعار و التواصل معي عبر​
bb : 22352133




الواتساب : 0554850685
تابعوني على تويتر : @daloa_kim
ميما .. حياكم​


----------

